# Cross drilled and slotted Rotors



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

Does anyone know anywhere to get cross drilled and slotted rotors at a reasonable price? Its for an 06 GTO


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Have you tried our sponsors?

PFYC

Extreme Motorsports

Tbyrne Motorsports


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

PFYC and Tbyrne only have 04 rotors available, and Extreme has them listed at 1500 for a set of 4, that's a bit crazy......

http://www.pm-fl.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=85_87&osCsid=76ff0c4501f35421cb8036c462d4dcd8
They shouw the rotors for the 05, but i'm not sure if they are available yet. you should contact them and see, the cross drilled rotors have been known to crack, but the slotted ones do not.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

sutliffhl21 said:


> Does anyone know anywhere to get cross drilled and slotted rotors at a reasonable price? Its for an 06 GTO


http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1706146#post1706146


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I went with the Baer 13" set-up but wouldn't recommend them now. I'm getting some front wheel vibration after just a few months of service. I guess you get what you pay for. JHP offers a set for the Holden (our cars) but you have to go across the water to get 'em. I might just replace mine out with theirs as it's built expressly for our use.

JET


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Somewhat_Broken said:


> PFYC and Tbyrne only have 04 rotors available, and Extreme has them listed at 1500 for a set of 4, that's a bit crazy......
> 
> http://www.pm-fl.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=85_87&osCsid=76ff0c4501f35421cb8036c462d4dcd8
> They shouw the rotors for the 05, but i'm not sure if they are available yet. you should contact them and see, the cross drilled rotors have been known to crack, but the slotted ones do not.


Are these a direct bolt in replacement for the '05 -'06 with the stock calipers? The price is nice!


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> Are these a direct bolt in replacement for the '05 -'06 with the stock calipers? The price is nice!


They are supposed to be a direct replacement for them, i'm still waiting to find out if they are in stock, but they were scheduled to be released in mid august.


----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

*suspension*

I finally decided to bite the bullet and upgrade my suspension. I have had signifigant trouble with my front struts rubbing the inside of my front tires even after the camber adjustment. Does anyone know if I use Koni struts if this will provide more clearance? 
Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

rwilson831 said:


> I finally decided to bite the bullet and upgrade my suspension. I have had signifigant trouble with my front struts rubbing the inside of my front tires even after the camber adjustment. Does anyone know if I use Koni struts if this will provide more clearance?
> Any input will be appreciated.


Strut clearance is an alignment issue, not strut brand. Any good alignment shop can set your camber, etc. to eliminate any strut rub issues.

JET


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

For cross drilled and slotted rotors check out raceshopper.com for SP rotors. I used these with Hawk pads on my F-Body as was very happy with them and plan to use them on my 04 soon.


----------



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

For what it is worth the Harrop brakes from JHP are great! I had a set on my 2004 GTO and now I'm putting a set on my 2006 GTO. I have "Just Brakes" install them and I don't have any problems. These are four-piston calipers front and rear. If there is any drawback it is that they are heavy.



J.E.T. said:


> I went with the Baer 13" set-up but wouldn't recommend them now. I'm getting some front wheel vibration after just a few months of service. I guess you get what you pay for. JHP offers a set for the Holden (our cars) but you have to go across the water to get 'em. I might just replace mine out with theirs as it's built expressly for our use.
> 
> JET


----------

